# Sticky  Upcoming Field Shoots - post here



## IGluIt4U

Ok folks, it's about time we have a sticky to keep us all in the loop as to who's shootin what, where and when.. :set1_thinking:

So.. if there is a shoot to be shot and our fellow flingers of shots should be there, then by all means, post it up in here.. this way it'll always be easily accessible.  :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Thanks Sticky :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Durham County Wildlife Club (DCWC)
Morrisville, NC
http://www.dcwc.net/

May 1st & 2nd, 2010
2nd Annual Archery Extravaganza

More info to follow later, but go ahead and mark your calendar now. You don't want to miss this shoot (or the ice cream & pork chops).


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Durham County Wildlife Club (DCWC)
> Morrisville, NC
> http://www.dcwc.net/
> 
> May 1st & 2nd, 2010
> 2nd Annual Archery Extravaganza
> 
> More info to follow later, but go ahead and mark your calendar now. You don't want to miss this shoot (or the ice cream & pork chops).


Jen has to work that week end

But I may be bringing a special guest:shade:


----------



## Jbird

*Tyler Archery Club Field Shoot (Tyler, TX)*

Field shoot on Saturday Mar 13. Sign up opens at 9 am.

www.tylerarcheryclub.com


Jbird


----------



## rpdjr45

The Arizona Desert FITA Field Shoot will be held at Usery Mountain Park Range on April 24-25, 2010. This will be a ranking tournament. All shooters who complete both days will have their scores submitted and within a month you can see how you rank with your peers from around the world. Divisions are Compound Bow, Olympic Recurve, Barebow, Long Bow (wood arrows), and Cross Bow (no scopes, wood bolts only), JOAD ages up to 80+ years. Temperature at that time of year, 80's normal. Posted information at azarchery.com. Contact person: Richard Doria, [email protected].


----------



## phoenix 36

Blueridge bowhunters Asheville NC will have a field shoot on April the 17th shot gun start at 10:00 am.
June 19th for our hunter round.
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Brown Hornet

You all have a month......

April 4th.....NORVA in Va is having their Spring Fling. So it's about time to put the fatties away and break out the little shafts


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> You all have a month......
> 
> April 4th.....NORVA in Va is having their Spring Fling. So it's about time to put the fatties away and break out the little shafts


whoooohooooo:rock:


----------



## VA Vince

PWA is having there first field shoot for 2010. April 18th, I think its a 8am shotgun start.

www.princewilliamarchers.com


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> whoooohooooo:rock:


Now to just pray that we have a decent Sat or Sun between now and then so I can get out and tune at 60 and get some marks :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Now to just pray that we have a decent Sat or Sun between now and then so I can get out and tune at 60 and get some marks :chortle:


I still have a half azz tape on my sight from last year. I may end up having to be close enough, and I can adjust on the fly. I know it's not beyond you to try to shoot a round with no marks either.


----------



## BOWGOD

VA Vince said:


> PWA is having there first field shoot for 2010. April 18th, I think its a 8am shotgun start.
> 
> www.princewilliamarchers.com


Are you guys CRAZY 8am shotgun start? I'd have to be up at 4:30am to shoot that one.

That's the one thing I don't like about field, why does everyone think they need to have shotgun start? Casual registration makes it so much easier on those of us who have to travel to shoot.


----------



## VA Vince

BOWGOD said:


> Are you guys CRAZY 8am shotgun start? I'd have to be up at 4:30am to shoot that one.
> 
> That's the one thing I don't like about field, why does everyone think they need to have shotgun start? Casual registration makes it so much easier on those of us who have to travel to shoot.


4:30 is almost sleeping in! And yes its either 8 or 9. If not someone would have to stay late at the club. Most want to be home for sunday dinner. People wanting to come and shoot at 1 or 2 usually dont finish untill 5,6 or 7pm.


----------



## BOWGOD

VA Vince said:


> 4:30 is almost sleeping in! And yes its either 8 or 9. If not someone would have to stay late at the club. Most want to be home for sunday dinner. People wanting to come and shoot at 1 or 2 usually dont finish untill 5,6 or 7pm.


I hear ya, just wish it was a little bit later. I'd like to shoot down there some day, but with my schedule it's just too tough to get over there that early. Some days I am lucky to get to bed by 4am.


----------



## VA Vince

BOWGOD said:


> I hear ya, just wish it was a little bit later. I'd like to shoot down there some day, but with my schedule it's just too tough to get over there that early. Some days I am lucky to get to bed by 4am.


A few straglers show up between 10 and 12 to shoot. We dont want to turn anyone away but like most tournaments, we start early. It can get super hot in the summer months.


----------



## BOWGOD

VA Vince said:


> A few straglers show up between 10 and 12 to shoot. We dont want to turn anyone away but like most tournaments, we start early. It can get super hot in the summer months.


Yeah, why not just have casual registration from 8 to 11?
At least I know if I ever try to come over, and show up late I will at least get to shoot unlike some other clubs I have been to:angry: Last summer I spent 8 hours behind the wheel to go to a shoot, and was turned away because I showed up late. Even after I offered to pull the targets as I shot, and bring them back to the clubhouse so they didn't have to worry about pulling them later in the day.


----------



## Brown Hornet

I don't think you need to have a late registration.....or from say 8-noon or something....but an 8am start is early, like BG said it does make it tough for anyone other then the people within'45 mins or so of your club to shoot. 

Heck even for Shawn and I to get to your place to shoot in time we would have to leave at 6:30 just to shoot a couple arrows before hand and to get registered. Even a 10 start would be great....with a shotgun start....most people are going to be done by 2:30 still.


----------



## VA Vince

VA Vince said:


> PWA is having there first field shoot for 2010. April 25th, its a 9am shotgun start.
> 
> www.princewilliamarchers.com


The PWA shoot is April 25th with a 9am shotgun start.


----------



## rpdjr45

You can register and get information from userymountainarchers.com.


----------



## psargeant

The Entire NCFAA outdoor schedule can be found at:
http://www.ncfaa-archery.org/Shooting Schedules/2010_Outdoor_Schedule.pdf

First shoot is scheduled for 3/20 at DCWC then 3/27 at Yadkin Field Archers...


----------



## ArchmdFaulk

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah, why not just have casual registration from 8 to 11?
> At least I know if I ever try to come over, and show up late I will at least get to shoot unlike some other clubs I have been to:angry: Last summer I spent 8 hours behind the wheel to go to a shoot, and was turned away because I showed up late. Even after I offered to pull the targets as I shot, and bring them back to the clubhouse so they didn't have to worry about pulling them later in the day.


We try to get everyone back at the same time. So we can Hear all the stories.
RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

ArchmdFaulk said:


> We try to get everyone back at the same time. So we can Hear all the stories.
> RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer::wink:


that's not bad for local crowds. BUT for me there are no "local" shoots. the closest shoot for me still requires an 80 minute drive one way, and there is only 1 club that is that close. Most week ends find me driving an average of 2 hours 1 way to get to a shoot. Being as Jen, and I both work late hours we rarely get to bed before 2 or 3 am so making an 8 or 9 oclock shotgun start means we have to get up at least 3-4 hours prior to the start in order to get showered, and get out the door just to make it in time to be able to shoot.
I know we're not the only ones who travel like that either. Having casual registration just makes it easier for us to attend. There are many shoots each summer that we don't attend just because of the shotgun start. I just think clubs who insist on shotgun start are selling themself short as far as participation goes. It just seems it would be much easier to have a cut off time to make it easier for people outside the immediate area to attend. A common complaint is that 3d gets more participation than field, but 3d clubs all use a casual registration with a cut off time. It's a lot easier for people on different schedules to attend 3d shoots at their own leisure. 

I can see the need for a shot gun start at bigger shoots where awards are present, but local club shoots with no awards really don't need to have everyone done at the exact same time. just as long as everyone is off the course at a reasonable hour so that the club officials can get home at a decent hour.


----------



## gripNrip

*Upcoming events...*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Durham County Wildlife Club (DCWC)
> Morrisville, NC
> http://www.dcwc.net/
> 
> May 1st & 2nd, 2010
> 2nd Annual Archery Extravaganza
> 
> More info to follow later, but go ahead and mark your calendar now. You don't want to miss this shoot (or the ice cream & pork chops).


Why is this meet not listed on the Durham County Website?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

gripNrip said:


> Why is this meet not listed on the Durham County Website?


Wish I could give you a good answer - will see if I can determine who manages the DCWC web calendar and try to get all the shoots listed.


----------



## gripNrip

*Archery Extravaganza*

What is the format for the Tourney at Durham? Field, Hunter, Animal... ect...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

gripNrip said:


> What is the format for the Tourney at Durham? Field, Hunter, Animal... ect...


The extravaganza is some of all of it. Last year we had 14 Field, 14 Hunter, 14 Animal, 20 3D, 70 & 90 meter FITA. 

This really isn't a tournament like some might think. It is more a time for folks from all over to get together and have a full weekend of archery fun. Last year some spent nearly the whole weekend shooting FITA while others like myself shot the Field & Hunter rounds and 1 Animal round. 

Our regular NFAA style tournament schedule can be found at http://www.ncfaa-archery.org/ This includes other NC courses that might interest you as well. 

Come out and join one of the most fun loving archery groups you'll ever encounter. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Man Prag....that is a lot of arrow flingin' for sure. :thumb: Does Jarlicker "change the targets" on the field round both days? If so that would make it even more fun. 

one of these days I will make it down there to play with you guys


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Man Prag....that is a lot of arrow flingin' for sure. :thumb: Does Jarlicker "change the targets" on the field round both days? If so that would make it even more fun.
> 
> one of these days I will make it down there to play with you guys


With the addition of the Animal course (14 more targets), we just leave it set up all the time with Animal targets and either the front or back half set in Hunter and the other in Field. As far as the 3D, I don't think a single person shot those targets last year. If you can find a way to get your equipment down here, just hop on AmTrack - I'll be glad to pick you up at the station.


----------



## deadlyjest

*Annual Charity Shoot*

Shoot:The Annual MAA Charity Shoot
Where: Southern Maryland
Type: 28 Field/3D
Date: May 2, 2010

This shoot benefits Camp Sunshine a camp for termanally ill children.
This shoot will also have an auction at its conclusion, where we will auction of Bows, guns, and other items for the benefit if the children.

Please come out and support this important cause.

Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet

Heck Prag I would send the bow in the mail and hop on the train... One of my buddies is getting married that weekend so u gotta do that wedding thing 

Are people affraid to shoot the 3D targets....you know from a yardage stand point? Maybe if you made them marked they would shoot them also. I would shoot em just because you put em out there :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Heck Prag I would send the bow in the mail and hop on the train... One of my buddies is getting married that weekend so u gotta do that wedding thing
> 
> Are people affraid to shoot the 3D targets....you know from a yardage stand point? Maybe if you made them marked they would shoot them also. I would shoot em just because you put em out there :chortle:


Understand about the wedding thing - I had to have a little talk with my wife a couple of weeks ago. Seems her family likes to plan things that conflict with my Sat. archery. BTW: I will be going to shoot this Sat. - not some baby dedication. :shade:

Jarlicker set up the 3D targets in a very unique way. On each stake he stapled an index card. On the back of the index card was the yardage, so you could shoot the foam as either unknown or known yardages. Of course, keep in mind that the 3D targets at DCWC came over on the Mayflower and don't have much for scoring rings left.


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jarlicker set up the 3D targets in a very unique way. On each stake he stapled an index card. On the back of the index card was the yardage, so you could shoot the foam as either unknown or known yardages. Of course, keep in mind that the 3D targets at DCWC came over on the Mayflower and don't have much for scoring rings left.


Now he just needs to staple excuse cards on the stake for those of us who haven't shot foam in a while. We may have forgotten how to do it. Let me give it a shot, bear with me it's been a while, here goes
1. I just couldn't get the yardage, they had all the legs hidden.
2. That course was BS my max is supposed to be 45, but I "know" 4 of those targets were at least 48, that BS I ain't never shooting here again.
3. That course sucked all the half the targets were hidden in dark tunnels, and the other half I had the sun right in my face.
4. I would have won, but so, and so was pencil whipping everyone again.

So how'd I do, could I still pass for a chewie?:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

You got to remember - down here at DCWC, we're "hi-tech ********" excuse "*cards*" are so 20th century. 



BOWGOD said:


> Now he just needs to staple excuse cards on the stake for those of us who haven't shot foam in a while. We may have forgotten how to do it. Let me give it a shot, bear with me it's been a while, here goes
> 1. I just couldn't get the yardage, they had all the legs hidden.
> 2. That course was BS my max is supposed to be 45, but I "know" 4 of those targets were at least 48, that BS I ain't never shooting here again.
> 3. That course sucked all the half the targets were hidden in dark tunnels, and the other half I had the sun right in my face.
> 4. I would have won, but so, and so was pencil whipping everyone again.
> 
> So how'd I do, could I still pass for a chewie?:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet

I still actually shooting 3D targets...I shoot one or 2 a year still. I am just not gonna go to a shoot if there is a field shoot to hit :wink:

But I did remember last year shooting one round why I used a bigger scope when I shot 3D....:chortle: Nino has a deer in his yard and I shot at that the other day some....I also rembered why I used to like a 2X or a 4X instead of a 6X 


BG don't forget my favorites.... Your arrow pulled me over there....and my all time favorite. the guys are cheating they have black nocks and vanes :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> BG don't forget my favorites.... Your arrow pulled me over there....and my all time favorite. the guys are cheating they have black nocks and vanes :chortle:


Crap, guess I'm rustier that I thought, I forgot all about those 2. The "your arrow sucked me in" was always my favorite. If you shoot black vanes they cry because they can't see em, if you shoot bright vanes they cry because you sucked them in. But it's funny how those bright vanes don't have the suck in power when they're in the X lol.


----------



## IGluIt4U

The new schedule is up for the MAA.. see it here - MAA 2010-2011 Schedule


----------



## Ohio_3Der

May 22nd at Clinton County Farmers & Sportsmen's Association, Wilmington, Ohio. Field tournament.


----------



## Jbird

*Tyler Archery Club Field Shoot (Tyler, TX) Saturday May 8*

Signup starts around 9:30 AM. Great course and friendly folks to shoot with.
Suzi and I will be there at 9:30. All of the targets except a couple of short ones are walk throughs which makes this course easy to walk and you will enjoy the challenging up hills, down hills, and side hills. Hope to see a bunch of shooters there to enjoy the day.
Jbird

www.tylerarcheryclub.com for contact info and directions.


----------



## Ohio_3Der

July 17th and 18th 

OAA State Field Championship
Clinton County Farmers and Sportsmen Association
Wilmington, Ohio 

28 Field on Saturday
14 Hunter and 14 animals on Sunday

$20 for adults

Guest class is available for all non-nfaa members. (may be the largest class)

Jeremiah


----------



## kidnutso

*Falcon Archers Canonsburg, PA Field Shoot*

Hi everyone,

Falcon Archers (Canonsburg, PA) will be hosting a field shoot on Sunday, July 18, 2010. The field shoot will consist of 14 field faces and 14 hunter faces.

Registration will begin at 9:00 AM and shooting will begin approximately at 10:00 AM.

Advance registration is not required...just show up with your bow and equipment and be ready to shoot. Oh...and of course 10 bucks.

This will be a great opportunity to get in a final tune-up before the PSAA State Field/Hunter Shoot which will be held the following weekend.

If you have any questions beyond what you can get answers for in the attached flyer or from our website (noted on the flyer), please don't hesitate to give me a call.

Hope to see a lot of my shooting friends at this shoot. If you've never shot field, it's a great way to have fun. Come out and give it a try. It's a blast.

Thanks,

Darrell Shipley (412) 997-0166


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

T Minus and Counting . . . . . .






Yadkin Field Archery


Yadkinville, North Carolina


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

*1-Aug-2010 Triangle Archers (Blacksburg, VA) 14Field/14Hunter*

Triangle Archers is hosting a 14-Field/14-Hunter shoot this Sunday, 1-Aug-2010.

http://www.vfaa.org/Triangle.html

The club has rebuilt 2/3 of the butts this year, using mostly brown insulation board with very LITTLE glue/tar. Please help us break them in this Sunday 1-Aug-2010. Shotgun start at 10am. (The remaining butts are a mix of Pacific Bow Butts and Excelsior). 

Triangle Archers is located between Blacksburg and Christiansburg at 1250 Burley Lane, Blacksburg, VA 24060.


----------



## XSPOT60

There is about 4-5 of us going to triangle this sunday. One of the best courses i have been to.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

*~ Yadkin Field Archery, North Carolina ~*

Forget the black ties; it' s no formal
affair
Just come as you are for that casual
flair
We'll shoot & laugh as we
reminisce
It's a gathering of friends not to be
missed ! 

Yadkin Field Archery

for the NCFAA State Outdoor Championship

August 28th & August 29th 2010

28 Field Round Saturday Shotgun start @ 10:00AM
Sunday 28 Hunter @ 9:00AM​


----------



## rock monkey

is it too early to put up the 2011 schedule?


----------



## 3drecurve

Upcoming Shoot. International Field Archery Association's North American Field Archery Tournament in Miami, Florida is 3 days this year. December 10, 11 and 12th, 2010. The animal round is Friday, Field is Saturday and Hunter is Sunday. There will be breakfast and lunch served on Saturday and Sunday. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at [email protected] or 305-979-6472.


----------



## Fleahop

The State of Alabama Field shoot will be May 14 & 15 2011. Shoot it all in one day or stay and make it two. 

I want to put together an invitational if I can get the interest.

Thanks Mike


----------



## rock monkey

Here's a list i get from one of the Ohio Archers guys. he compiles a list from the clubs that send him schedules and lists them along with the target orgs. He updates it whenever he gets the changes. this is the most current that i have been sent.

3D shoots are a dime a dozen and it's just nice that someone only lists the target shoots.

if anyone has questions about the Bow&Barrel schedule, feel free to shoot me a pm


----------



## DDDArchery

Lake Milton Fish and Game Club ... www.lakemiltonfishandgameclub.com : 4374 Bedell Rd; Berlin Center, OH

We are setting up an NFAA Field - Hunter Round archery course and will be hosting various NFAA shooting events this year as well. See our Flyer.



NFAA Archery Field/Hunter Round
Wednesdays Only: May 18 – Sep 14th
** Open to the Public **
8:00 am – 6:00 pm
Cost: $8.00 per week 
28 Targets - Marked Yardage (20 ft to 80 yds) 



Archery NFAA League
Wednesdays Only: May 18th – Aug 3rd (12 Weeks)
** Open to the Public **
(8 am – 6 pm)
Cost: $8.00 per week 
14 Targets – marked yardage




NFAA Tournaments
Jun 12 & Aug 7
Time: 8 am – 1 pm
28 Targets – marked yardage
Cost: Adults - $8
Cubs - $5



Hope to see anyone in the NE Ohio, Western PA area out to shoot this year. Anyone else traveling through is more than welcome to join the fun !


----------



## rock monkey

ok, for the buckeyes, here's an updated list that i got today

from the email i got, lake milton is adding a 28target course. :set1_draught2: for the club

looks like things are picking up for the field games :thumbs_up: :banana: 

more fun for us northeast guys too.:archer::RockOn:


----------



## RatherBArchery

Does this count 
2011 'Insteada' Nationals (2nd Annual) two day Field event July 30 and 31st weekend. Saturday will be 28 Hunter faces plus 14 animal and Sunday will be 28 Field faces. We had 60 last year and expect more this year!! Folks travelled from as far away as the Carolina's and Vermont, we had a nice New Jersey contingent too  Hope to see everyone again, bring some friends!!
More info to follow


----------



## rock monkey

here's another update to the ohio target shoots


----------



## Rosscardiac

Sherwood Archers annual Dogwood Field shoot April 30 and May 1 Roanoke Va http://sherwoodarchersroanokeva.com/


----------



## treaton

*Yadkin Field Archery Saturday May 14, 2011*

28 Hunter targets
Registration 8:00 - 10:00am
Lunch provided
Guests welcome
Adults - $10
Youth/Cubs - $5


----------



## Ohio_3Der

Ohio: Field tournament in Wilmington, Ohio this Saturday. Start at 9:00am. This is the site of the 2011 OAA State Field Championship, so come on out and see the course before then. Cost is only $5 to shoot! www.ccfsa.com for directions.


----------



## jumpmaster

Hillbilly June 25th/26th also check out Face Book under Cumberland Bowhunter


----------



## CHPro

*Blackhawk Bowhunters of Verona, WI....Saturday, May 28*

28 Field
10:00a shotgun start
$10
Break after 14 targets, lunch will be available at the club
Directions available at the club's website

JB >>----->


----------



## dj102399

For anyone near Hemlock Field Archers Lebanon PA

Hemlock Field Archer’s
Summer Field League

We will run the field league using two man teams.
You shoot once per week (Sun through Sat), (14 targets) whenever you want using the honor system. Do not have to shoot with anybody...
(We will NOT be shooting Thursdays or the Fourth Sunday of every month to allow the 3D leagues to have free reign of the property) 
You get 1 extra week to get your score in - if no score your average is used minus 5 points.
To keep things competitive we will use a Handicap system,
The League will run for 12 weeks
At the end we will run a league tournament with a shotgun start and after shooting do a covered dish picnic with burgers and dogs on the grill....
Tentative Start Date is April 21st we will shoot two weeks to establish handicap.
If interested Please PM


----------



## swiffer

www.westerncup.blogspot.com

This is going to be a great shoot! Really trying to make this a premiere event and we are off to a great start. This is our second year and its gonna be HUGE!!!


----------



## montigre

*Anne Arundel Archers of Crofton, Maryland....Sunday, April 15th*

Thompson Memorial.....14 Field/ 14 Hunter
10:00am start
Breakfast and lunch will be available at the club
Directions available at the club's website: http://annearundelarchers.com/


----------



## hdracer

Clinton County Farmers and Sportsmans Association

21 Apr - 9 am

14 Target course, 2 rounds on Field faces.

Starts at the camp ground (not clubhouse)

http://www.ccfsa.com

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&r...tlif133431481834310&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## sharkred7

May 5th in Eau Claire WI. 14 field and 14 hunter at Eau Claire Archers. Graet course! See Eauclairearchers.com for details and directions!


----------



## pat13b

MFAA (Mass Field Archery)
Outdoor season begins

May 6th
MFAA FIELD ROUND @ PEQUOIG 
1141 Chase Rd 
Athol Ma 01331 

http://www.newenglandarchers.com
(for directions)

-pat13b


----------



## webb babcock

virginia bowhunters association tournment
sUNDAY may 20, 2012
nfaa rules
walton park bowhunters
210 conservation lane [ off of izaak walton rd] amherst, va. 24521
gps latitude 37.510332 longitude -79.079998
28 target nfaa field round plus 14 target nfaa marked animal round
awards vba pins
starting time 9:00am to 10:00 am
entry fee $10.00
hot lunch available
contact for info: Webb babcock webb's sporting goods 434-528-3855


----------



## pat13b

New England Outdoor Sectionals:

46th Annual . E. Outdoor Sectional
Nenameseck Sportsman’s Club
June 16, 17, 2012 150 Bacon Rd, Palmer

http://www.newenglandarchers.com
(for application and directions )

-pat13b


----------



## pat13b

Nenameseck NFAA Round Fun Shoot 7/22

Fun shoot. NFAA type targets.
Shoot all day for $10.00
Starts anytime after 8:00 a.m

Nenameseck directions use:
75 w.ware Road 
Palmer MA 01069


----------



## montigre

*Anne Arundel Archers of Crofton, Maryland....Sunday, July 22nd

*Dog Days of Summer Shoot and Club Championship
14 Field/ 14 Animal
9:00am start
Breakfast and lunch will be available at the club
Directions available at the club's website: http://annearundelarchers.com/​


----------



## rock monkey

INTERNATIONAL ROUND

Bow&Barrel Archers
28 July 12
$8 for adults
registration runs 8-11am, groups of 2 or more (max of 4) preferred. New to the game archers will be grouped with archers with experience in the game. kids are accommodated on our course.

Hot lunches, COLD! drinks and *MANY varieties* of Klondike Bars along with Drumstix

we feature both regular and DIET bottled water.

come on out, try a new game, make some new friends and enjoy our hospitality.


----------



## montigre

*Anne Arundel Archers of Crofton, Maryland....Sunday, July 22nd

*Dog Days of Summer Shoot and Club Championship
** Changed to 14 Field/ 14 Hunter instead of 14 Animal
9:00am start
Breakfast and lunch will be available at the club
Directions available at the club's website: http://annearundelarchers.com/​


----------



## Arrowwood

*Stowe Archers* located west of Pottstown PA, between Reading and Philadelphia


The *Stowe Archers field league *starts the third week of April, runs ten weeks ending with a tournament June 30th. Lots of info in the link. Shoot when you want to or as time allows. $40 members, $50 non-members. 


The *PFATA Field State Championship *will be held at Stowe Archers August 11th


----------



## hdracer

*Clinton County Farmers and Sportsmans Association (CCFSA)*

301 Batson Rd
Wilmington, OH



Season starts April 15th - 9 am at the campground (weather permitting)

May 18th - 9 am

June 15th - 9 am

June 28/29 - 9 am OAA State Field Championships (see www.ohioarchers.com for more info)

Contact me at [email protected] for more info and club location. Or go to www.ccfsa.com


----------



## hdracer

Correction: that should read April 13th (Saturday) NOT the 15th (my bad)...


----------



## biblethumpncop

ARIZONA BOWHUNTERS AND FIELD ARCHERY ASSOCIATION
in conjunction with Black Canyon Archers will host


2013 State Outdoor Championship


WHAT: NFAA Field Round 28 Field and 14 Animal on Saturday and 
28 Hunter on Sunday

WHEN: Saturday and Sunday, April 13 and 14, 2013 
Shooting will begin at 8:30am

WHERE: Ben Avery Shooting Facility

REGISTRATION: Pre-registration by mail or email before April 5, 2013

Becky Pearson
PO Box 308
Saint David, AZ 85630
520-720-9532 [email protected]

On site check-in/registration at 7:30 am

AWARDS: Results will be given immediately following the shoot. Shirts will be mailed.

FEES: Adults (18 yrs+) $ 35
Young Adults (15-17 yrs) 25
Youth (12 -14 yrs) 20
Cubs 20

**** Space 
Must be a NFAA member to compete.

www.abfaa.info


----------



## hdracer

*Clinton County Farmers and Sportsmans Association (CCFSA)* 
301 Batson Rd
Wilmington, OH


May 18th - 9 am @ the campground.

28 Field targets - $10

Contact me at [email protected] for more info and club location. Or go to www.ccfsa.com or Facebook Clinton County Farmers & Sportsmens Association.


----------



## Arrowwood

Bump for the Pennsylvania Field and Target Archers Outdoor State Championship at Stowe Archers, August 11th

PFATA Outdoor Championship 2013


----------



## MustangLassie

*NC outdoor schedule for 2014 and NEW intro class*

NC Field Archery Association has a shoot next weekend at Durham County Wildlife Club, starting at 10am, and the whole NCFAA Outdoor Schedule is listed here: http://www.ncfaa-archery.org/

We are also running our first *Introduction to Field Archery* class for NCFAA members on April 13th at Durham County. Many of our members spend most of their time shooting indoors or at fixed distances. This class is designed to make it easy for archers to try out a few different styles of target with guidance from experienced field archers. Archers from any discipline who would like to try field are also welcome! Please message me if you are interested.


----------



## dmassphoto

Smoky Mountain Archers are having their annual Dogwood Invitational Field Shoot April 12-13th. Times are 9:30am and 1:30pm on both days. For details and sign-up, you can call Joe Urello at 865-966-3755 and just leave a message. Or you can PM me. 

Our Location


----------



## fun4afew

I had put in my calendar the dates for the AZ state/SW sectionals May 17 -18.


----------



## DenCMSC

UPFAA Shoot (standard NFAA Field and Hunter), Gwinn Buckskin Bowmen Archery Club, June 14-15. Registration 9 am, shooting starts at 10. Cost is $10 for adults, $3 youth.....Concessions on sight. PM for a map and or GPS coordinates


----------



## ahunter55

Iowa NFAA State Field Championships July 6th Dyersville, Iowa. 9am start.
NFAA Nationals (Field), Yankton, S.D. Start July 30th thru Aug 3rd. Will be attending both.


----------



## DenCMSC

UPFAA Shoot (standard NFAA Field and Hunter), Gwinn Buckskin Bowmen Archery Club, July 19th and 20th. Registration 9 am, shooting starts at 10. Cost is $10 for adults, $3 youth...(you may shoot both days for one price).....Concessions on sight. Camping and hotels nearby. PM for a map and or GPS coordinates


----------



## joeurel

*Tennessee Archery Association State Field Championship
*
*"August 16th and 17th the Smoky Mountain Archers are hosting the NFAA/TAA sanctioned ‘State Field Championship.’ YOU MUST BE A NFAA/TAA member to shoot for awards. The shoot will be a ‘Shotgun Start’ at 9am on both days and consist of 14 Field, 14 Hunter and 14 Animal targets. We will also be having a GUEST class for those archers which would like to experience field archry for the first time, or are not NFAA members. You can shoot it all in one day or split it between the two days. Lunch will be available for sale both days. If you plan on attending, or for further information, contact Joe at 865/966-3755 and leave a message with your name and number"*


----------



## TNMAN

joeurel said:


> *Tennessee Archery Association State Field Championship
> *
> *"August 16th and 17th the Smoky Mountain Archers are hosting the NFAA/TAA sanctioned ‘State Field Championship.’ YOU MUST BE A NFAA/TAA member to shoot for awards. The shoot will be a ‘Shotgun Start’ at 9am on both days and consist of 14 Field, 14 Hunter and 14 Animal targets. We will also be having a GUEST class for those archers which would like to experience field archry for the first time, or are not NFAA members. You can shoot it all in one day or split it between the two days. Lunch will be available for sale both days. If you plan on attending, or for further information, contact Joe at 865/966-3755 and leave a message with your name and number"*


Great job Joe, all the SMA folks, TAA officers & volunteers. Met a bunch of likeable folks, everything ran without a hitch, food was really good, and the range was in great shape. Anyone that didn't get to go this year missed a fine State Field. Ernest Mohead


----------



## 3drecurve

*Dec. 12, 13 and 14, 2014 IFAA North Am. Field Archery Championship*

The 2014 North American Field Archery Championship (IFAA-NAFAC) is being held at Everglades Archers in Homestead, Florida (www.evergladesarchers.com) this coming December 12, 13 and 14, 2014. Its a great time to come to South Florida and shoot some field archery where the weather is beautiful and the sun is shinning. We are close to the Florida Keys and Miami Beach. Some of our archers come for the week prior or the week after and spend time traveling around the state. The Florida Senior games is the prior weekend December 6 in Naples, Florida at Lee County Archers. If you do come early and want to shoot the Everglades Range, you are welcome to. 

Registration is available online at www.floridaarchery.org (http://floridaarchery.org/st2014NAFAC.htm). The details are available there, including schedule, host hotel (Ramada Inn, $79.00 per night) and fees for registration. ($35.00 for adult). The divisions are slightly different for the IFAA then NFAA.

As usual, we will be having our "Beast Feast Banquet" on Sunday while waiting for the awards to be given out. So far we have donations of Venison and Wild Boar. Hoping some of our members or their friends will share some of the elk or moose or duck they might get this hunting season. 

If you need additional information or have any questions, I can be reached at [email protected] or 305-979-6472.

Thank you. 

Shelly Mascaro
Everglades Archers


----------



## Brandon42166

Is there any in KY? I'm interested in getting into this


----------



## wa-prez

Brandon42166 said:


> Is there any in KY? I'm interested in getting into this


For info about archery in Kentucky: http://www.kentuckyarchery.org/


----------



## Brandon42166

wa-prez said:


> For info about archery in Kentucky: http://www.kentuckyarchery.org/


I looked at the rules and concerning the bow speeds it say no faster then 300fps.... I'm taking that is true arrow speed and not ibo speeds?


----------



## wa-prez

Brandon42166 said:


> I looked at the rules and concerning the bow speeds it say no faster then 300fps.... I'm taking that is true arrow speed and not IBO speeds?


Yes, events that have a speed limit enforce it by having a chronograph on the course. Each archer must shoot through it. Usually protocol is if your first arrow is under the speed limit, you're good. If first arrow is over the limit (and NFAA has a 3% variance, so can be actually up to 309fps) you shoot two more arrows and take the average.

You'll not know in advance where on the course the chronograph will be located.

They USUALLY have a courtesy check available during registration / practice time so you can be prepared.


----------



## Brandon42166

Thanks for your help! I'll be joining


----------



## gryfox00

Up






coming 2015


----------



## ncstatefan

Kingsboro Bowmen in Suffolk, VA are hosting a Field Shoot on June 28, 2015. 
www.kingsborobowmen.com


----------



## ncstatefan




----------



## bassandbucks.com

*Bass and Bucks Archery Events, 2015*

For a complete and detailed listing of our archery events for remainder of this year, (2015) please go to our website.

http://www.bassandbucks.com/our-events/

IFAA American Round Sunday at Bass & Bucks in Wabash, IN
Date: July 12, 2015

R-100 (more info at r100.org)
Date: July 31st- August 2

ASA Midwest Shootout (with S3DA classes offered)
Date: August 15 & 16
Must call for shot times

Hunter's Pre-Season Shoot-Out (Third leg in the Shoot-Out Series)
Date: September 11-13


----------



## ctarcher

*Manahoac Bowmen July 12th Hunter Targets*

Manahoac Bowmen

Fredericsburg, VA
http://www.manahoacbowmen.com/

Sunday July 12th 9AM
Hunter targets


----------



## bassandbucks.com

*IFAA AMERICAN ROUND SUNDAY AT BASS & BUCKS IN WABASH, IN*

IFAA American Round Sunday at Bass & Bucks in Wabash, IN
Date: July 12, 2015

Targets are aligned in a field, similar to an indoor shoot.
Shoot 60, 50 and 40 yards.
30 arrows will be shot at all three distances. 
6 arrows per end will be shot at 60 and 50 yards, 
3 arrows per end will be shot at 40 yards.
Scoring will be 10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1.
122cm Multi-color target faces will be used.
Flight system will be used.
You must be an IFAA/NFAA member to compete.


----------



## ahunter55

Iowa State Archery Assn. 2016 championship state shoots (3-D, Field, Target)


----------



## ahunter55

TWO THOUSAND SIXTEEN SHOOTS. Post em if you have them


----------



## ahunter55

2016 Field Shoots I am aware of in Illinois & Iowa + NFAA Field Nationals
Iowa. 1-Waltonian Archers, Toddville, Ia. just N. of Cedar Rapids Field 9am start May 22nd & June 25th
2-Davenport Valley Archers outdoor range at Long Grove, Ia. Field am start June 25/26th
3-Dyersville Sportsman Club, west of Dubuque, Ia. STATE FIELD CHAMPIONSHIP 9am start July 3rd.
*****NFAA outdoor Nationals, Darrington, Wa. July 25th through 29th*****
Illinois
1-Panther Creek Bowhunters, Chatham, Illinois May 15th & July 17th
2-Illinois State Field Championship (check IAA web site for place) Aug. 27th & 28th
MOST field shoots are a 9 AM START.
If you know of any, POST THEM for all to see. A field shoot is 28 targets, 4 arrows at each target, 4 different size faces & from 20 feet through 80 yds. 112 arrows total.. 5,4,3 score with a possible 560


----------



## ahunter55

Bump.. May is when the 1st Fields I have start. Check above post. 2016 dates.


----------



## ahunter55

NFAA FIELD SECTIONALS. Most will shoot 28 Field Saturday and 14 Hunter & 14 Animal on Sunday. 

GREAT LAKES SECTIONAL will be held in ILLINOIS (Ill., In., Mi., Oh., & Ws.) June 17th 18th @ Panther Creek Bowhunters range @ 1W/Gilreath Road, Chatham, Il.

MIDWEST NFAA Field sectionals (Ia., Ks., Mn., Ms., Nb., N. Dakota & S. Dakota) will be held in S.D. June 17/18 @ NFAA headquarters, 800 Archery Lane, Yankton, S.D..


----------



## ahunter55

MIDWEST NFAA FIELD SECTIONALS State/Locations/dates

Multiple Event Locations
Tri-County Rod & Gun Club
Linwood, Kansas 
June 15 - 16, 2019 
NFAA Easton Yankton Archery Center
Yankton, South Dakota 
June 22 - 23, 2019 
Rapids Archery Club
Andover, Minnesota 
June 22 - 23, 2019 
Third City Archers
Grand Island, Nebraska June 22-23rd


----------



## ahunter55

FIELD ROUNDS, IOWA. 2021 IOWA-Davenport Valley Archers, outdoor range at Long Grove (their 2021 schedule-1 Field listed). Dyersville Sportsman Club west of Dubuque on Hwy 20 will HOST the ISAA/NFAA State Field Championships.
DAVENPORT VALLEY ARCHERS 2021 tournament schedule. (outdoor range at Long Grove).
3D Season Opener Shoot/ASA State Qualifier Outdoor Range - 25 3D Targets May 15-May 16 07:00 am to 01:00 pm
QC Senior Olympics 900 Round, Registration starts at 8am and shoot starts at 9am, Outdoor Range May 22 08:00 am to 12:00 pm
900 Round Target Shoot 900 Round, Registration starts at 8am and shoot starts at 9am, Outdoor Range May 23 08:00 am to 12:00 pm
Father's Day 3D Shoot/IBO 2021 World Qualifier Outdoor Range - 30 3D Targets Jun 20 07:00 am to 01:00 pm
Field Target Shoot 28 Field Target Shoot, Registration starts at 8am and shoot starts at 9am, Outdoor Range Jun 26 08:00 am to 01:00 pm
3D Shoot/MAC Qualifier Outdoor Range - 40 3D Targets Jul 18 07:00 am to 01:00 pm
3D Hog Shoot Outdoor Range - 40 3D Targets Aug 14-Aug 15 07:00 am to 01:00 pm
3D **** Shoot Outdoor Range - starts at dusk. Aug 14 08:00 pm to 09:00 pm
3D Season Closer/IBO World Qualifier Outdoor Range - 30 3D Targets Sep 19 07:00 am to 01:00 pm
Toys for Charity Shoot - Target Indoor Range Dec 04 01:00 pm to 03:00 pm
Toys for Charity Shoot - Bowhunter Indoor Range


----------



## ahunter55

My Face book page Iowa archery/bowhunter tournaments is updated weekly. No chat, no selling & free to join. I post ASA, IBO, Iowa, NFAA, FITA & any other National archery events I know of. Field, Target & 3-Ds.. Place, Date, type event, Archery only..


----------



## ahunter55

Facebook page Iowa archery/bowhunter tournaments has LOTs of events in JULY


----------



## ahunter55

Facebook page Iowa archery/bowhunter tournaments has IOWA, surrounding states & NFAA events for 2022.


----------



## ahunter55

2022 Iowa & more. My Face book page Iowa archery/bowhunter tournaments is updated weekly. No chat, no selling & free to join. I post ASA, IBO, Iowa, NFAA, FITA & any other National archery events I know of. Field, Target & 3-Ds.. Place, Date, type event, Archery only. 
#10 June 18th F6 Outdoors 3027 old hwy 218, Salem.
#11 JUNE 18/19TH 3D RACCOON RIDGE ARCHERY, 3281 298TH LANE, STUART
#12 June 18/19th 3D The Archery Shop 4479 360th st., Emmetsburg
#13 JUNE 19TH 900 TARGET ROUND 9 AM START WALTONIAN ARCHERS, 3985 WICKIUP RD., TODDVILLE JUST N. OF CEDAR RAPIDS
*June 19 Hickory Ridge Bow Hunters 3D & Indoor Archery Club*

#14 June 18/19 MAC qualifier 10086 Forest preserve, LaPorte City
#15 JUNE 25/26TH 3D MID IOWA ARCHERS, INDIANOLA, IA.
#16 JUNE 25/26TH 3D WASHINGTON COUNTY ARCHERS, CLEMENS CREEK 2438 KIWI AVE., WASHINGTON, IA.
#17 JUNE 25/26th 3D Gavin Maines memorial, Briggs Woods tri, Webster City
ALL ASA EVENTS I HAVE FOR IOWA

#3.JUNE 18TH/19TH ECHO VALLEY ARCHERS (VOLGA STATE PARK, FAYETTE)
#4.JUNE 23RD/26TH ASA PRO-AM METROPOLIS


=AZVES9pC1VP02jtb5SDIlzTD6HiW1ocfoe3COD_4h1nv5aLqqV943oa-oiUupBM0Jd8tGt4VbLUugojC6eMVIBznAzpNboUNr8H_OPv3-eUEAA-Mpmw6qEUi1a8ZNsX2MdQkLVZGq49nBzowC9RyoF20ANhyW2H8icFmZAJzsdNl1kVN4noqoD8Ru-dslGadjyeAB26n5dEWjkRbShNTeOor&*tn*=*WH-R']PRIVATE GROUP • 927 MEMBERS
Iowa Archery/Bowhunter Tournaments








.


----------



## Fleahop

Alabama Archery Association NFAA

Will have the State indoor and Sectional indoor at Deep South Archery Newton Al, March 4&5 2023. There may be other locations but that has yet to be determined.


----------

